# Post Electronic Music That Gets You Moving



## Joom (Mar 22, 2017)

Since these genre threads are becoming popular I'd like to know what gets you all dancing. Post house, hardstyle, gabber, trap, DnB, dubstep, trance, or anything electronic that gets you up and jumping.

I'm gonna start off with synthpop.


----------



## OfficialBrony (Mar 22, 2017)

I usually listen to Nightcore or My Little Pony hard remixes while I'm at the gym, school, city transit, home, on walks, etc. Other than that I don't listen to music that much. 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Joom (Mar 22, 2017)

OfficialBrony said:


> I usually listen to Nightcore or My Little Pony hard remixes while I'm at the gym, school, city transit, home, on walks, etc. Other than that I don't listen to music that much.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


So post something. That's the point.


----------



## OfficialBrony (Mar 22, 2017)

Joom said:


> So post something. That's the point.



I will once this topic gets some views. I'm following it on Tapatalk, so I'll post SoundCloud links in the morning. There is other kind of edm/remixes I listen to on SoundCloud like this one:
Listen to Pokemon (Dubstep Remix) by John Sevenight #np on #SoundCloud
https://soundcloud.com/john-sevenight/pokemon-dubstep-remix
I'll post links in the morning. 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Joom (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## Luckkill4u (Mar 22, 2017)

I giveth synthwave


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## Joom (Mar 22, 2017)

Luckkill4u said:


> I giveth synthwave



Oh man, I love some good synthwave. I offer this (featured in Hobo With a Shotgun and Farcry 3: Blood Dragon).


----------



## Luckkill4u (Mar 22, 2017)

Joom said:


> Oh man, I love some good synthwave. I offer this (featured in Hobo With a Shotgun and Farcry 3: Blood Dragon).


Yeah I remember that one for Blood Dragon I think.
I really dig the 80s early 90s feel to some of the songs.




Oh and dark synthwave too


----------



## Joom (Mar 22, 2017)

That second one is great. I especially love dark electronic genres. Also, speaking of the 90s.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## Joom (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## DinohScene (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## Joom (Mar 23, 2017)

DinohScene said:


>



That's some funky electro.

Alos, here's some breakcore:


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 24, 2017)

80s Acid House


Mid-2000s EBM


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 24, 2017)

(Digital audio once had to be stored onto video tapes via a PCM adapter.)


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 24, 2017)

Ever heard electronic music from the 50s? Haha

40 year old industrial music maybe?


----------



## Joom (Mar 24, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> 40 year old industrial music maybe?


I'm a huge fan of Throbbing Gristle and some of the other industrial pioneers like Suicide Commando and Skinny Puppy.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 24, 2017)

Joom said:


> I'm a huge fan of Throbbing Gristle and some of the other industrial pioneers like Suicide Commando and Skinny Puppy.


My personal favorite industrial group is probably Coil

Although only their first two albums are actually in the industrial genre, with the rest being Avant-Garde electronic psychedelia.


----------



## Joom (Mar 25, 2017)

Here, have some aggrotech.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## Mazamin (Mar 25, 2017)

Here's some digital hardcore, check it out!


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 25, 2017)

Very little actually. Certainly never going to catch me at an electronic music concert or club, though that may speak more to the quality of clubs around here.
Still


----------



## Minox (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## MasterViper81 (Mar 25, 2017)

Owl City, and this song gets me goin'


----------



## Joom (Mar 30, 2017)

DrCrygor07 said:


> Here's some digital hardcore, check it out!



You ever listen to Ambassador21?


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 30, 2017)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Mazamin (Mar 30, 2017)

Joom said:


> You ever listen to Ambassador21?


No, I'll listen to it asap.


----------



## Joom (May 11, 2017)

Let's revive this with hard trance.


----------

